# Making a fursona?



## AshtonMynx (Jun 22, 2010)

So I just recently joined the fandom, and realized I dont have a fursona! Can anyone help me on making one?

I am looking to make a submissive female canine(or similar) character, since I like canines and am rather subby.

Any suggestions/aid?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

>implying this is a sex fursona

1. Check the stickie: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/22847-Just-for-kicks...Bio-form
2. Imagination tiem.
3. ???
4. Profit!!!


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you asking for someone to draw it or to conceptualize it? If it's the former there are Art forums for that, but if it's the latter try adding depth and background. It's often good to start with an appearance, then a name, then an idea of how the fursona would react to a whole bunch of random situations. Good luck.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats the thing, i have little imagination. And now, its not for sex, unless I meet someone I like, that was just the best thing I could come up with that described the personality I was going for.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

AshtonMynx said:


> Thats the thing, *i have little imagination.* And now, its not for sex, unless I meet someone I like, that was just the best thing I could come up with that described the personality I was going for.


 
You should get that checked out.

Seriously everyone has some imagination. If all else fails write who, or what you know.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

All furries have huge imaginations, otherwise they wouldnt be able to stand the thought of foxes standing upright.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 22, 2010)

I am not very good at deciding on stuff, it took me a while to posts what I did.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

AshtonMynx said:


> I am not very good at deciding on stuff, it took me a while to posts what I did.


 Okay, then make a decision. If you hate your decision you've made the wrong one. Simple!


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 22, 2010)

But they all seem so good!


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

AshtonMynx said:


> But they all seem so good!


 
Then be honest? Are they all an accurate refection of you? If the dude is a body builder and/or has a super svelt waistline than you might want to look at it.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 23, 2010)

Me with a tail coming up!

Name: Ashton Mynx
Age: 20
Sex: F
Species: Border Collie
Height: 5ft 11â„2in
Weight: average?

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black all over with white "socks" , muzzle and stripe along forehead. Fur has a sheen to it.
- Markings: n/a
- Eye color: Dark purple
- Other features: n/a
Behavior and Personality: Finds decision making difficult, Ashton often finds herself doing what others suggest to avoid such instances. Tries to be helpful, but a clumsy nature often finds her doing more damage than good. Shunning herself from others, she suffers from being extremely shy. Due to this she does not have many friends or acquaintances. Her free time is often occupied with arts and crafts, which she fills her home with. When all else fails, she will often sit down and read a good book.

Skills: Sewing, arts and crafts, fast reader
Weaknesses: Clumsy, afraid of darkness, easily hurt (physically), academic skills (mainly math)

Likes: Sugary foods/smells, 
Dislikes: Others being mean to herself/others, 

History: generic born and grew up scenario.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio: No.
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Simple and clean
Picture: none yet

Goal: To make a positive difference in the world
Profession: Clothing maker/mender
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food: Candy!
Favorite drink: Strawberry Milkshake
Favorite location: Home
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Super spicy foods
Least liked drink: Alcohol
Least liked location: Extremely cold/hot places
Least liked weather: See above

Favorite person: Mother
Least liked person: Boss
Friends: A few co-workers
Relations: Family/work
Enemies: None
Significant other: None
Orientation: Believes love is not gender restricted

Thanks Browder.


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

AshtonMynx said:


> Thanks Browder.


 
No need. You did all the work.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, here is a good place I can use it/RP with it?


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

RPing is not allowed on the Forum , sorry.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, know anywhere that it is?


----------

